# Lenovo s10e übertackten?



## dirtdevil (11. Februar 2009)

*Lenovo s10e übertackten?*

Hallo ich würde gerne wissen ob es ne möglichkeit gibt meinen lenovo mit intel atom wie den eee pc softwaremäßig zu übertakten. damit ich die mkv videos flüßig laufen lassen kann ? Mit diesem tool für asus geht das nicht . Hat vieleicht einer von euch ne idee wie ich das anstellen könnte? google hilft mir leider diesmal nicht. mfg


----------



## PrimeCool3r (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo s10e übertackten?*

haste es schonmal mit  Clockgen  oder [URL="http://www.cpuheat.wz.cz/html/Download.htm] CPUMSR [/URL] probiert? [URL="http://hlserver.hl.funpic.de/sfsb17f.exe] Das ist auch eine nettes Tool, wie ich finde. [/URL]


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo s10e übertackten?*

nö, da gibts keine Möglichkeit und zu übertackten schon garnicht, wenn dann höchstens übertakten...


----------



## dirtdevil (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo s10e übertackten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nö, da gibts keine Möglichkeit und zu übertackten schon garnicht, wenn dann höchstens übertakten...






oh mann hier kann mann sich nicht einmal verschreiben ohne das einen ein kommentar deswegen um die ohren gehauen wird

und nein mit clockgen habe ich es noch nicht probiert


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo s10e übertackten?*

och meno nun sei doch nich so. Ich hab mal Temps ausgelesen unter normale Last ohne Oc. Die kommen an die 80 Grad ran und von daher sieht es schlecht aus damit. Außer du arbeitest dann im Kühlschrank.


----------



## dirtdevil (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo s10e übertackten?*

och schade ich dachte beim eee gehts auch aber meine temps sind bei 57 unter last.


----------

